# To Anyone Who knows about buying fixer upper cars and getting them repaired does it sound worth it?



## hassysmacker

Here's the deal, I don't know shit about cars at all, but I have the money to get this and the craiglist post CLAIMS it would be a grand or less to get all necessary repairs...I'm really interested in getting diesel so I can convert it to run on veggie oil, and so I hear, these old school Mercedes are really awesome cars, that with regular maintenance last fucking forever. does this sound worth it?


"Mercedes 87 Turbo Bio Diesel Wagon!! 220k - $1100

Mercedes 87 Turbo Bio Diesel Wagon!! 220k

Been running biodiesel since we got it!! Intended for a total 2tank conversion but there are more pressing projects.

This is an awsome car, we bought it for a tv show project, the engine and transmission are great, suspension was fixed recently (in the last couple of years) a 3800 dollar job, but it looks pretty bad. there is surface rust on the sides of vehicle, floor is ok and rockers are ok. Jackpoints still work. It needs a power steering pump, exhaust work done, one of the cables in the engine that connects the injector to the manifold replaced (40.00 job) etc and the brakes got weird on me yesterday but its a vaccum issuue. when i was driving it for a test before putting this ad up. Basically Ive seen them going for this price with major things wrong, like a blown gasket or cracked engine block or slipped transmission and this can be driven away from my house, It looks bad but the engine and transmission are worth the price alone. The rear window broke as well.

SO let me know if you want it today for this price. Not flexible on price at all. Cars for cash will give me a hundred cheaper for it. I want it to go to a good home, ive already sourced all the parts for it and would be happy to let you know where but I have no more time and need cash today. let me know. patrick 978 836 8671.

Its a good benz but needs cosmetics and the 4 things ive mentioned. all repairs for less than a grand. I know alot about diesel mercedes and don't buy junk.. here is what i think a diamond in the rough. I also sourced all the parts and have a good relationship with the person who has them sooo.. i would be happy to save you tons of money in taking it back to its former glory.. from a silver bullshit to a silver bullet. i have tons of references for people that have bought other diesel cars from me in the past and would be happy to provide them and a mechanic that I use for work. I just need cash for other projects and have no more time for this baby... Thanks and have a good one.."

Pictures:
http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p125/nottus79/mercedes 87 300TDW/benzwagondrvside.jpg
http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p125/nottus79/mercedes 87 300TDW/benzwagondvrrear.jpg
http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p125/nottus79/mercedes 87 300TDW/benzwagonenginebay.jpg
http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p125/nottus79/mercedes 87 300TDW/benzwagoninside.jpg
http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p125/nottus79/mercedes 87 300TDW/benzwagonpassrust.jpg
http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p125/nottus79/mercedes 87 300TDW/benzwagonrear.jpg
http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p125/nottus79/mercedes 87 300TDW/benzwagonunderside.jpg


----------



## soymilkshakes

*To Anyone Who knows about buying fixer upper cars and getting them repaired does it sound worth*

Ha! I was thinking along those exact lines, get a car, convert to bio..and I looked at this exact same car on craigslist. Where do you live?


----------



## dirtyfacedan

*To Anyone Who knows about buying fixer upper cars and getting them repaired does it sound worth *

Buying a used car if you feel the need to have one is great! Not supporting the auto industry, and getting used parts is awesome! If your not handy with cars though...i would advise against it. It looks like it's a tinker toy, and needs the love of someone who is able to tweak it as needed. However, if you have a friend who can help you out, and will do work trade, or whatever...you may want to get it. The american parts market can get you parts for it, but again..they will be at a premium. It's older, so auto wreckers should have them. Call around FIRST to see if the wreckers have the parts you need (power steering pump, rear window, and everything else), price it out, then make an informed choice. The rust looks minor, and cosmetic. I would jump on that car myself, but I'm handy with that sort of stuff. That and i will not support the new car market, nor the parts industry. ALL my parts for my cars are used, and improvised.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit

*To Anyone Who knows about buying fixer upper cars and getting them repaired does it sound worth *

I have been thinking about doing this myself, but I keep getting worried about repairs. I don't want to buy something and take off just to have the muffler fall off or something.


----------



## dirtyfacedan

*To Anyone Who knows about buying fixer upper cars and getting them repaired does it sound worth*



rideitlikeyoustoleit said:


> I don't want to buy something and take off just to have the muffler fall off or something.



Like almost EVERY car i have ever had.


----------



## oldmanLee

*To Anyone Who knows about buying fixer upper cars and getting them repaired does it sound worth *

Been turning a wrench for over 30 years,and here's my take on it.Wouldnt go as late as this one.Try finding a pre-1977 car first off.The engines and subsidiary systems ar much simpler,parts(even new) are cheaper.Go for the manual tranny,withour power anything.Less plumbing to muck with,less to screw up.Deisels usually run about 30% higher on the east coast where I live,but tend not to be as popular as gas,especially up towards New England.If it runs,and will pass inspection(get it done BEFORE BUYING,and by A SHOP YOU CHOSE FOR THE INSPECTION!),jump on it.The older Merc are so tough that you need to start worrying only after the first 500,000 miles.Yes,500,000 miles.
The conversion is really only about a hundred bucks if you know how to do it yourself.Mostly a tune in of the injectors,and having a primer tank of deisel with a seperate pump.Got the basic info somewhere in my notes.By the way,may have a copy of an article as to how to convert damned near any organic oil over to bio.
And in case you are wondering,I drive a 1976 Chevy farm truck with a 250cu.in. gas engine,4 spd. manual tranny,25mpg with a load,and it just passed inspection and the 300,000 mile mark.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

*To Anyone Who knows about buying fixer upper cars and getting them repaired does it sound worth *

Arrow has it right on the nose, foreign parts, are very expensive, and hard to get, usually you have to send for the part, because you can't find them anywhere here in the U.S. If you do end up getting an american car I would go fer ford, doges have lots of transmission problems. Converting it isnt too complicated, never done it myself, but anyone that ive talked to has said it was easy as pie. Good luck my friend


----------



## drunken marauder

*To Anyone Who knows about buying fixer upper cars and getting them repaired does it sound worth *

Fuck cars... eh personal opinion.... Its always been a constant expense for me maintenance gas insurance I dunno motorcycles get good gas mileage and the motor is very similar to a lawn mower or other small engine..


----------



## hartage

*To Anyone Who knows about buying fixer upper cars and getting them repaired does it sound worth *

If what is said on the AD is true then it was a good deal. The bio diesel kit alone is like 1,500 give or take by itself. It's an extra tank, extra plumbing, pump and control switches. If it's already rigged to run biodiesel properly it was being sold for less than just the kit. (I'm 80% sure of this info)

Mercedes diesels (older) are good, reliable vehicles and will last next to forever. Arrow is partialy correct. The parts are more expensive but they are available. This is a diesel so if you work on it yourself expect to have to buy special tools for diesels and for this car. The principle of operation of diesel is significantly different from gas that you'll have to read a book on it to bone up on the theorem on it to get foundational knowledge. That is if you really want to fix the engine instead of just fucking around and messing it up or hurting yourself. As an example. Fuel pressure at the injectors for gasoline is like 39psi (except the modern like brand new direct injected) you fuck with that no big deal (it can still pierce your skin given the right circumstances). The injector pressure for diesel is 10,000 psi + if diesel meets you at that pressure it will slice right through you bone and all and not slow down. It's only that pressure from the high pressure pump to the cylinders but still if something goes wrong..... (I'm not a diesel mechanic by the way, I did work on gasoline motors)

If the car is in good shape engine and transmission wise then it is a good deal. Every other part of the car you can work on just like any other car. Good luck.


----------



## Smallredbox

*To Anyone Who knows about buying fixer upper cars and getting them repaired does it sound worth *

One of my good friends Joe used to buy a lot of these older Mercedes Cars. He converted it to biodiesel and used it for about half a year. From what I have read, the diesels can last for a VERY long time if properly maintained. I have seen some of them used as taxi cabs in the middle east, and some of the tachometers read over 800,000 miles. Considering that they were made about 15 years ago, I consider that amazing.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

*To Anyone Who knows about buying fixer upper cars and getting them repaired does it sound worth*



hartage said:


> If what is said on the AD is true then it was a good deal.


HAHA!! That never happens! Not to my knowledge anyhow.


----------

